# FS: Grand Seiko GMT - SBGM247- Weeks Old!



## WatchOutChicago

Hello - looking to sell my Grand Seiko GMT, reference SBGM247. I purchased this beauty a few weeks ago as part of a larger package deal with the intent to sell as new but I had to wear it for a week or so, so selling now as lightly-worn. Full set from an AD with warranty dated this month. It has been worn maybe 6-8 days and is in fantastic condition as expected consistent with that period of wear. Small minor scuffs on the bracelet and clasp in a few places but nothing notable. 

Looking for $3,750. No trades. DM me if you’re a buyer or email me at [email protected]











































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Bump! Let’s get this sold!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

New year drop to $3,550! Best price available!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Bump!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Bump!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Let’s get this sold!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Bump!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Drop to $3350! Insane price!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Open to offers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Bump!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Bump!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Bump!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Drop to $3,250!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

